# Satellite 118.7



## ferchita

Hi,

I have been wanting to get some international channels for a long time, but they were only available on satellite 121 or 61.5.
With my Dish 500, I am only able to catch 110 and 119. I have just seen in Dish Website's that there is apparently a new sat, 118.7
Anyone knows if you can receive the signal from this satellite with a Dish 500 antena?
Thks a lot for your help!


----------



## trafter

You will need a 1000+ or 500+ dish to receive this satellite. There should be details either here or on the other site with details...


----------



## chainblu

And if you do "catch" 119/110 well, I see no reason why you should not get a good signal for 118.7 with a 500+ dish... if and when they add the programming you desire there.


----------



## Ken Green

118.75, the AMC16 satellite is a FSS band satellite. The 500+/1000+ incorporate a dual band DBS LNB for 119 and a FSS LNB for 118.75. The + antennas are now available for subscribers with qualifying programing, ie the international channels you want to receive. Call CS to order an upgrade.


----------



## shirley.jones

FOR FERCHITA'S QUESTION:-
REPLY:: 
Hi,
hey ferchita you wanted to know about the sat 118.7?. Well dishnetwork has now planned to launch the international and hd channels through 118.7 satellite.In order to receive the signals from this satellite dish network has planned to launch 1000+ /500 + dish in the market. For example a customer who wants to have the american basic programming with international or hd channels can just install the 500 + dish , thus they can get signals from 119, 110 and 118.7.

If a customer wants to have the basic american programme,international channels and hd channels then they can get dish 1000+,thus can get signals from 119,110, 118.7 and any other satellite.


----------



## JohnH

shirley.jones said:


> If a customer wants to have the basic american programme,international channels and hd channels then they can get dish 1000+,thus can get signals from 119,110, 118.7 and any other satellite.


Actually, 119, 110, 118.75 and 129. "Any other" would require an extra dish or a SuperDish.


----------



## TNGTony

Channel list of 118.7º can be found on the EKB (link at the top of nearly every page here:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/119klist


----------



## dvbfan

I having this problem too. Like to sub but seems like the programming are out on all four satellites but Dish CSR doesn't seems to know it yet.

Supposingly, I guess if one needs standard programming, HD and International, the new a single dish 1000+ should do it but for some reason CSR still insist on you getting the SuperDish 121 and Dish 1000. 

Been on the phone with them on two different times, been told the same thing and they want $199 to install the superdish and I can only get two rooms instead of four connected.

I may have to wait for a while until they are properly "trained".


----------



## BillJ

How does this affect those customers who just got Dish 1000 installed for 129 and the Platinum HD Pack? Are we now going to have to once again upgrade to get new HD channels or will 118 only be International packages?


----------



## TNGTony

118.75 is now being used for HD >>LOCAL<< channels and international channels. Some of the international channels at 118.75°. Many international channels are going back to 61.5° and 148°. Dish will be abandoning the SuperDISH in another year or two AFAIK. Too many problems.

See ya
Tony


----------



## chlin

TNGTony said:


> 118.75 is now being used for HD >>LOCAL<< channels and international channels. Some of the international channels at 118.75°. Many international channels are going back to 61.5° and 148°. Dish will be abandoning the SuperDISH in another year or two AFAIK. Too many problems.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


I currently subscribe AT60 (from 119), Chinese super pack (from 121), local (from 110), and have a SuperDISH to pick up the signals from these 3 satellites above. I am seeing Chinese super pack's sattelites have added 118.75 to its list. According to Tony, it seems D* is going to move Chinese super pack from 121 to 118.75. Should it happen, can I just re-align from 121 to 118.75, and without replacing the dish? If I subscribe HQ program in the future, does it imply that I need to replace with a 1000+ dish to get the 4th satellite signal?


----------



## JohnH

chlin said:


> I currently subscribe AT60 (from 119), Chinese super pack (from 121), local (from 110), and have a SuperDISH to pick up the signals from these 3 satellites above. I am seeing Chinese super pack's sattelites have added 118.75 to its list. According to Tony, it seems D* is going to move Chinese super pack from 121 to 118.75. Should it happen, can I just re-align from 121 to 118.75, and without replacing the dish? If I subscribe HQ program in the future, does it imply that I need to replace with a 1000+ dish to get the 4th satellite signal?


Welcome and it is E*.
You cannot realign to get the 118.75 sat. A 1000+ would be in order to get the 118.75 and the HD from 129 as well as the 119 and 110.


----------



## chlin

JohnH said:


> Welcome and it is E*.
> You cannot realign to get the 118.75 sat. A 1000+ would be in order to get the 118.75 and the HD from 129 as well as the 119 and 110.


SuperDISH is cable of receiving 110, 119 and 121. I thought 110, 119 are DBS, and 118, 121 are FSS. Why SuperDISH can't realign 121 to 118?


----------



## Laverne

BillJ said:


> How does this affect those customers who just got Dish 1000 installed for 129 and the Platinum HD Pack? Are we now going to have to once again upgrade to get new HD channels or will 118 only be International packages?





TNGTony said:


> 118.75 is now being used for HD >>LOCAL<< channels and international channels....


How do we know which HD locals are going to be put on 118.75?


----------



## James Long

Laverne said:


> How do we know which HD locals are going to be put on 118.75?


We don't until they are uplinked and made available to customers.


----------



## Jason Nipp

chlin said:


> SuperDISH is cable of receiving 110, 119 and 121. I thought 110, 119 are DBS, and 118, 121 are FSS. Why SuperDISH can't realign 121 to 118?


First, if you wanted to use an SD121 and still wanted it to be useful for 110 and 119 west, you would have to re-engineer and machine a feed-horn bracket so the Ku LNBF could accurately hit the 118.75 west orbit.

Second, IIRC, 118.75's polarity is not identical to the Ku's present at 105 and 121 west, however I could be wrong on that one.

Sadoun has info and illustrations of them on their site: 1000 plus and 500 plus.


----------



## James Long

Jason Nipp said:


> Second, IIRC, 118.75's polartity is not identical to the Ku's present at 105 and 121 west, however I could be wrong on that one.


You could be wrong, but you are not. 118.75 ("118") is a circular polarity (right/left) satellite while 105 and 121 are linear (horizontal/vertical). They do use the same frequency band (FSS).


----------



## chlin

James Long said:


> You could be wrong, but you are not. 118.75 ("118") is a circular polarity (right/left) satellite while 105 and 121 are linear (horizontal/vertical). They do use the same frequency band (FSS).


Thanks for the detail explaination. Now I undertand. I hope Dishnetwork will not stop broadcasting the international channels at 121. It move my local channels from 148 to 110 this spring, and cause me to upgrade to SuperDISH. If they do that again, then I have to the upgrade again


----------



## zbaby

Hi,

my superdish is no longer receiving 121. Dish has told me that the part needed to fix the Superdish I have is not available. my German language programming is also on 118.7 now - I want to make sure that I have my facts right when I talk to the dish network folks - I seem to get varying degrees of competency and wide spectrum of answers when I ask them about this. 

#1 - The only satellite that receives 118.7 is the 1000 plus or the 500 plus?

#2 - I was told that there are none of these to be had. (from the dish folks) I then called up a local company that said they could get one in a few days. I would go with the local company, but the dish plu installation could run anywhere from $300 to $400. How do I get dish to get me the satellite I need?

Thank you already for this website - I have learned more than I ever wanted to about satellites, but it is the only way for me to get my system up and running again.

Vielen Dank


----------



## SattInfo

Hi guys, I am a new comer who spent the last couple of days trying to find if and how Dish 1000+ can be modified to get singals from 110, 119, 121 (as opposed to 118.7), and 129? So far the guys in this forum seemed to be the most knowledgable about Dish issues. I currently have dish1000 w/prgoramming from 110, 119, and 129 sats. I also bought a new sat system to get FTA channels. I want to get some international channels that are on 61.5, 121, and 148 but don't want to crowd my condo balcony by sticking up a third dish as that would piss my condo association. I got confused and frustrated from the conflicting info from Dish techs of whether or not Dish plans to move all international channels to 118.7. So can you guys PLEASE tell me:

1) If you know whether or not Dish plans to move all international channels to 118.7, specially the Arabic programming since most others int. channels have moved to 118.7?

2) If not, is it possible to modify Dish 1000+ to get signals from 110, 119, *121 *and 129?

3) if not, I can get Dish500 and modify it to receive signals from 129 by getting an LNB 129 (if there's one? If so, do I need different receiver or can my 211 still work?

4) Else, is there a way to make the generic FTA system receive signal from a 97W LNB (IntelSat 5) and Dish 121 LNB with dish motor?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## James Long

:welcome_s

Internationals on 61.5° and 148° are mostly identical - so you won't need both (unless there is something else there that you watch). Plans for moves to 118° are sketchy ... some internationals have shown up there but nothing new has happened at 118° in a while.

The 1000+ cannot be modified to see 121. The LNB on the 1000+ that receives 118° is designed differently than the one that receives 121° (118 is a circular polarized satellite, 121 is a linear polarized satellite).

129° can be received on any old dish antenna - Dish300, Dish500 - the same LNBs used to see 110°, 119°, 61.5° and 148° see 129°. And the 211 can see them all.

FTA options are beyond me.


----------



## Papote

Is there an LNB that can get the low frequencies on the 118.7 sat. For those of us out of the continental US footprint where the dish + are just too small.


----------



## SattInfo

> James Long;
> 
> The 1000+ cannot be modified to see 121. The LNB on the 1000+ that receives 118° is designed differently than the one that receives 121° (118 is a circular polarized satellite, 121 is a linear polarized satellite).
> 
> 129° can be received on any old dish antenna - Dish300, Dish500 - the same LNBs used to see 110°, 119°, 61.5° and 148° see 129°. And the 211 can see them all.]:


Thanks JL! I know that 61.5° and 148° carry the same thing, but I don't have a good angle view of 61.5° and 148° signal is weak in my area (at least that's what most techs said). I have a perfect view of 121° which has the very same Dish int. channels I want. A local dealer in my area said he sells a 33inch dish ($300) that he can custom-design it to receive any 4-5 satellites, and for extra $400 he can make it to receive Dish 110, 119, 121, and 129 PLUS 97W (IntelSat 5). He said this would eliminate the 2-3 dishes I would need to get Dish localHD, HD/SD & international programming + the free international FTA channels I need. I like this idea but his price is bit too steep for me, and I am wondering if any of you heard this before or think it's even possible.


----------



## JohnH

Toroidal T-90


----------

